# Mission Craze



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

The new Mission lineup is out, and I like the specs on the Craze as a starter bow for my 12 year old son. Ultimately plan on him bowhunting with me in about a year, maybe less as pigs are year round here.
Anyone who shoots the Craze, I'd like to hear your impressions of it. 
Things I'm curious about are:
- Smoothness of draw?
- Any big hump in the draw cycle, or a gentle transition?
- Good valley near the end to relax and settle in?
- How quiet/noisy is it?
- Are the components overall still a decent quality, or did they scrimp by to get a low price?
Thanks!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

should be a fine youth bow..with lots of adjustment.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

40 pounds of weight adjustment. now thats an awesome starter bow!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

If its anything like a Menace you should be just fine. It looks like a menace with a few more doo-dads


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

I just bought one for my wife and with the 70 lb limit I bought one for me as well dre a 72 pound set one at my archery shop and loved the ease and the smoothness of the bow


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Huntinlabs, great to hear, thanks. What do you think of the valley at the end? Large enough for a beginner to be comfortable in? And how fast does it jump out of the valley...huge fast takeoff, or a gentle transition?


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Gary K... I shot the craze today. I am getting one this weekend for my fiance. This bow is Perfect for a beginner and for many years to come. The draw is not only smooth, but very smooth. Currently my fiance shoots my old drenalin, i bought her 50lb limbs, but even backed all the way out she can not get it back easily when she is wearing full gear and thermals due to the breakover being so harsh. The Craze is the exact fix she needs! There is almost no breakover and not exactly a "valley". It just feels as though it gently gets easier to draw at the end of the draw cycle. Even without an obvious breakover to the valley, the bow does not seem to want to jump at full draw which is great for beginners. The bow I shot had no stabilizer, no limbsavers, or any other type of noise/vibration supressors and yet the bow was extremely quiet and only a very slight twinge of hand shock, which will most definately be eliminated with a good stabilizer. This is a bow that will be just as affective for your son at 12 years old as it will be when he is 22 years old because it will go all the way from 20lb-70lb depending on draw length. I appologize for the lengthy post, but I hope this answers your questions!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

tpentecost83 said:


> I shot the craze today. ...


Exactly the type of info I was looking for. Thanks! 
Sounds like the bow for my son, will probably order one soon.


----------



## KSJAYHAWK (Aug 7, 2010)

I had a Mission X3 last year and loved it. Only sold it because i "needed' a new bow. It was smooth and had a real quality feel to it. The price is right, get it.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

not to get off topic.. but i shoot a eleminator 2 .. now they sell it with a roller .. for the same price. i love the elim but i might have to go shoot this to see if it would be worth trying. or wait it out for something alot better


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

ride509 said:


> not to get off topic.. but i shoot a eleminator 2 .. now they sell it with a roller .. for the same price. i love the elim but i might have to go shoot this to see if it would be worth trying. or wait it out for something alot better


I also am shooting the eliminatorII. IMO for the money it is the best bow on the market. I actually switched from mathews to mission because the Eliminator is so smooth. I have shot the new venture which is basically the EliminatorII with a roller guard, a string stop, and a different cam. The venture has a little hand shock, but is overall a great shooting bow. You should definately shoot one, but be sure to take your current bow with you to compare.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

The new Missions are good Mathews bows for the budget minded consumer, we have them and I have shot them. But there are much better bows for less out there.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

jrip said:


> The new Missions are good Mathews bows for the budget minded consumer, we have them and I have shot them. But there are much better bows for less out there.


If you dont mind could you name a couple that you feel are better? I will be looking for a new bow for my son. He is about to out grow his Micro Midas and I am not ready to drop the big money for a top end bow yet. He will be 10 and he is already pulling 38 lbs comfortably.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

deadly said:


> If you dont mind could you name a couple that you feel are better? I will be looking for a new bow for my son. He is about to out grow his Micro Midas and I am not ready to drop the big money for a top end bow yet. He will be 10 and he is already pulling 38 lbs comfortably.


The most surprising bow I have shot thats intended for older kids is the bear Young Gun. 40-50# up to 27" draw length and very fast for a kids bow.... very fast. We sell the package for $399 and the only thing you need to add is arrows tips and a release. Look for a Bear dealer in your area and check it out.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

jrip said:


> The most surprising bow I have shot thats intended for older kids is the bear Young Gun. 40-50# up to 27" draw length and very fast for a kids bow.... very fast. We sell the package for $399 and the only thing you need to add is arrows tips and a release. Look for a Bear dealer in your area and check it out.


So what makes that a better bow? Not being sarcastic, I really am curious. The Craze will grow up to 70# and a 30" draw, so will work into adulthood, whereas a 27" max bow will likely be outgrown by many before then. The rate my son is growing he'll be at a 27" in a year or two, easily, and he's only 12 now. Are the components of the Young Gun significantly better? Better build quality? I don't have bows nearby to look at, so have no way to tell from here.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

The Craze is going to be exactly that.....This bow is awesome. I set one up today and played a bit with it. The draw is great, the back wall feels good and the adjustability.......outstanding. A grown man could take this bow hunting in Alaska after a Yukon moos, get home and his 10 year old daughter could take it out in the backyard and shoot some arrows. And everyone in between could shoot it.

From budget minded point of view this bow is a great choice. Not to take things away from other "package" type bows but this one is awesome. The fit and finish looks great, the new camo is AWESOME! and for 269 bucks for a bare bow....great. Hats off to Mission on this bow, I think its going to be a great seller.

OH......I will be using one for bowfishing this spring as well!! at 29 inches it will adjust from 31-70 pounds.....31 pounds and a silky smooth draw....watch out carp!!


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Gary K said:


> So what makes that a better bow? Not being sarcastic, I really am curious. The Craze will grow up to 70# and a 30" draw, so will work into adulthood, whereas a 27" max bow will likely be outgrown by many before then. The rate my son is growing he'll be at a 27" in a year or two, easily, and he's only 12 now. Are the components of the Young Gun significantly better? Better build quality? I don't have bows nearby to look at, so have no way to tell from here.



Build quality, shootability, quietness, feel.... dont get me wrong the Craze is a serious bow thats very adjustable that shoots pretty darn good, but it is built really cheaply. Plastic limb pockets and stamped steel limb tip covers for the axle mounts that are only held in place by the axle and a groove in the limb? C'mon Matt we learned how to build this crap decades ago in high school shop class and did a better job of it too.


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

tpentecost83 said:


> Hey Gary K... I shot the craze today. I am getting one this weekend for my fiance. This bow is Perfect for a beginner and for many years to come. The draw is not only smooth, but very smooth. Currently my fiance shoots my old drenalin, i bought her 50lb limbs, but even backed all the way out she can not get it back easily when she is wearing full gear and thermals due to the breakover being so harsh. The Craze is the exact fix she needs! There is almost no breakover and not exactly a "valley". It just feels as though it gently gets easier to draw at the end of the draw cycle. Even without an obvious breakover to the valley, the bow does not seem to want to jump at full draw which is great for beginners. The bow I shot had no stabilizer, no limbsavers, or any other type of noise/vibration supressors and yet the bow was extremely quiet and only a very slight twinge of hand shock, which will most definately be eliminated with a good stabilizer. This is a bow that will be just as affective for your son at 12 years old as it will be when he is 22 years old because it will go all the way from 20lb-70lb depending on draw length. I appologize for the lengthy post, but I hope this answers your questions!


Exactly how i was going to say it very very very smooth and quiet


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I just got them in the day before yesterday and have already sold 2 to grown men . The bow is sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

from kids to adults, this bow looks like it will do it all. Should be a popular bow this year.


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

Not to mention, Mathews lifetime warranty is second to none! They stand behind the products as well as or better than anyone else in the industry. If the craze was not the best bow in its class, they simply would not have released it!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Plastic??*



jrip said:


> Build quality, shootability, quietness, feel.... dont get me wrong the Craze is a serious bow thats very adjustable that shoots pretty darn good, but it is built really cheaply. Plastic limb pockets and stamped steel limb tip covers for the axle mounts that are only held in place by the axle and a groove in the limb? C'mon Matt we learned how to build this crap decades ago in high school shop class and did a better job of it too.


Plastic?? Look closer, that's a composite material. Glock used it in guns and I never heard a complaint. Mission has been using it for years on limb pockets and I've never heard of a problem. It's all perception.

Nothing wrong with the Craze. It's alot of bow for the money. If you're looking at any lower end models in any brand they aren't going to have all the bells, whistles and technology of the high end. That doesn't mean they are built cheaply.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I saw and drew this one. Actually a really good bow for youth. Mathews did good on that one. Love the adjustment.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tpentecost83 said:


> Not to mention, Mathews lifetime warranty is second to none! They stand behind the products as well as or better than anyone else in the industry. If the craze was not the best bow in its class, they simply would not have released it!


Lifetime as long as you own the bow. Not the life of the bow.
DB


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

So how are prices shaping up on these? At MSRP? Above, below? Here on the island I expect to pay more because of shipping, but the local dealer wouldn't give me a price quote when I asked, I need to see them in person apparently. I expect to pay a fair price and for them to make some profit, but I'm not going to put their kids through college and if I need to I'll order by mail and set it up myself.


----------



## srussell (Oct 21, 2010)

*Mathews Mission Craze*

Just bought one for my wife Monday. I personally love this little bow! I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT that I bought new a few years back, and this little bow has all of the quality that you would expect with Mathews!
It has an extremely smooth draw and just as smooth of a shot! We chose this bow because my wife has problems with dislocating her left shoulder. She is right handed, but she has dislocated her left shoulder so many times over the years that when she tried to shoot any other bow in the past the forward momentum (Recoil) of shot would cause it to come out of the socket! With this bow there is no problem! It is extremely smooth and has virtually no recoil - Just like my Switchback XT. Exactly what I would expect from Mathews!
She is extremely excited to have a bow she can shoot without problems! She has wanted to get into it for a while now, but has always been held back!
Now granted we have it set to a pretty low draw weight currently (40Lbs), but with her 26" draw length the possibly for her to increase it up to as much as 70Lbs is amazing!!! Not that she probably would ever go that high, but it is awesome to know that as she shoots more and gets stronger the bow can just move up with her!

I think Mathews has outdone all the competition with the CRAZE! It is an awesome bow! I only wish I could have started out with this bow instead of my little red re-curve! Haha

Now if I could only find a Case that isn't twice as big as the bow! Any ideas would be helpful!!!


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

srussell said:


> ...
> Now if I could only find a Case that isn't twice as big as the bow! Any ideas would be helpful!!!


Saw and ordered a Craze today... it's a very small bow, 28" axle to axle, and could probably fit in a regular suitcase.


----------



## chickenwings_85 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gary K said:


> So how are prices shaping up on these? At MSRP? Above, below? Here on the island I expect to pay more because of shipping, but the local dealer wouldn't give me a price quote when I asked, I need to see them in person apparently. I expect to pay a fair price and for them to make some profit, but I'm not going to put their kids through college and if I need to I'll order by mail and set it up myself.


I just bought this bow a couple weeks ago. Its the first bow ive ever had and i love the way it shoots. i shot a few alpines, a bear, and a bowtech and this one just felt the best for me. the price was also great because i didnt want to spend a ton to get into hunting and find out i might not like it. the bow was 299 plus tax. with sight, loop, arrows, field tips, and whisker biscuit i left at 488. my friend had a release and quiver so i saved on that. 

i just got into bow hunting and i try and shoot this bow every chance i get. great for the price. 

charles


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone shot or bought the Hoyt youth bow? Just curious?


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

The mission craze is awsome. Also the new venture. Mission is a big time bow that will last. the craze is exactly what your looking for in a easily adjustable package, that will last for ages. Plus the new Mission 
LOST AT camo is rockin'. They also come in a few other colors. Personally, im buying the firlfriend one in the lost at pink. Sweet shooting bow. Goodluck findin one for your son. You cant go wrong with the craze


----------



## kristinecaco (Feb 20, 2011)

Gary I just bought the craze yesterday and love it. I just started shooting a bow this past july and i had bought the menace but the craze is a much better bow. my old bow i was only able to pull back 32 lbs and with the craze i am pulling 37 lbs. it is much easier to pull back with very little noise. It is also nice because it is a very short bow. It is a bow you and you son can use. My boyfirend is talking about shooting a bear with my bow this year. good luck to you and your son and I hope you both do well this season.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Bought the Craze awhile back now, but it's still in the box. My son pulled an epic teenage stunt, and his grades tanked, so no bow. Grades this quarter are straight A's so far, and it's looking like he'll unwrap a new, albeit dusty, bow for his birthday in a little over a month.


----------



## richwrench (Jan 19, 2011)

Had my Craze for 2 weeks now & I won't let my kids TOUCH it! LOL This is the first new bow I bought since 1979 & I can't believe the difference. I DESTROYED the used target bag my buddy gave me last year. Had to build 2 new ones at work today. This bow is fast, quiet & powerful. I know people like it because it can be tuned down to short lengths & low draw weights, but I have mine set to 29" 70# & it's a BEAST! FWIW I'm a 47 year old man - 5'10" 220 lbs. This bow fits me like a glove.


----------



## archery4life14 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone interested in a mission craze for 275.00...shot for 4 months, no signs of wear, brand new zebra hybrid strings on it, looks like new. shoots 306 fps, 7 inch brace height, 3.6 pounds, 80% let-off, draw length 19-30inches, poundage 15-70 pounds, at 28 inches axle to axle.

if interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be buying a craze for my son when the wive gives me the go ahead. I had him shoot every youth bow on the market. At the rate he is growing he will out grow a average youth bow.Why say average is that the average youth bow maxed out is 40#'s and 27-28" draw. He's arready at 26 and his limbs are tighted all the way down. So the Craze with a max draw to 30 I think and 70#'s is the bow he can shoot for years.


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

we are checking out this bow for the wife's first bow///


----------



## auzziebowhunter (Jul 12, 2011)

awesome bow i use one and im 16 its set on 70 lb with 28 inch draw i have shot deer,pig ect awesome draw cycle no jump .


----------



## extrerme hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary K said:


> Bought the Craze awhile back now where can you buy the mission craze


----------



## extrerme hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone know where you can buy the mission craze


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

http://missionarchery.com/index.asp

Click "Find a Mission retailer"...

Joe


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

My 11 yr old shoots the menace which is like the craze but the craze is more adjustable. It has a very smooth sweet feel to it. Last fall he drew on a big doe at 15 yards but she quarter too, therefore he held at full draw (38 lb set up) for a minute and a half before drawing down as she never presented a shot. A memorable experience for sure. Point is the bow has such a sweet wall and nice let off he was able to hold it for that long. Your son will be happy. Btw, since last year we have moved it to 23" from 21" and increased the pounds to over 40. You have to have an adjustable bow and this is a great bow. I have the eliminator II and love it


----------



## yooper32 (Aug 16, 2011)

i just won a craze this weekend and was wondering what people thought of it. from the looks of it, it seems like it has great reviews and people like it.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Yooper, you won't like it... I'll pm you my address and send $50 plus shipping to get that piece of junk off your hands. 
Just kidding (unless you'll take me up on it!).

My son and I were shooting his Craze over the weekend. At 13 years old he's at a 25" draw now and the draw weight is probably around 35 lbs now (don't know exactly, we keep cranking it up as his muscles are getting stronger). At 10 yards he can consistently hit a pinecone (entertainment value). At 20 yards his groups are about 4". Not bad for a new shooter. It's very evident the bow is set up for him and not me because the peep position for me is uncomfortable and hard to get a consistent anchor with. That said I was grouping under 4" at 30 yards without trying. The bow is obviously more capable than that. On the draw cycle it seems to come up to the max poundage quick but smoothly, but then also roll off the peak weight within a couple inches of draw as well, with a nice wide valley at the end. That seems like a good setup for new shooters; folks looking for the utmost in speed may not like it, but it's a compromise. The wall isn't very hard, but it's not mushy either. I'd gladly use it to hunt deer myself.


----------



## yooper32 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol, i can't wait to get it set up and start shooting it. i'm a beginner at shooting bows so it seems like it should be perfect for me. i've shot those learner bows that have no sights and am actually a decent shot with them.


----------



## mission87 (Sep 3, 2011)

ive been into archery for about 4 years now and i just picked up a mission craze....all of my buddies are blowing me smoke saying i bought a girls/kids bow but what kids/girl bow shoots over 300fps at 70lbs? lol sure mission may have put this bow out for young shooters to grow into their bow...but this bow is perfect for me (6-01 210lbs)...i will be able to use it in my blind and in tight spots due to short axle to axle...i also plan on gettin into bowfishing next year so no need to buy another bow! just tune it down in lbs and im good to go! took me 10 mins to be shooting 3in groups at 20yds...im excited to get some more time in with this bow! 

ps....the pse xforce XS is same size as the craze only doesnt tune down as much...imo the mission is a great bow at half the cost of the xforce! just my .02


----------



## hunterclay (Sep 23, 2011)

Man, i called my friend that is a big bow hunter and he says as a new bow hunter i need one of these. I called my Cousin who also is a huge bow hunter and he said the same thing, back to back calls. I was still skeptical when i started reading that everyone wants it for women or youths, but the more i read the better i'm liking what i'm hearing. I'm 30 and i fight MMA, i dont want to get laughed outta the woods by hunting with a kids bow. So thanks GARY K for starting this thread. Saved me some time atleast.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

hunterclay said:


> Man, i called my friend that is a big bow hunter and he says as a new bow hunter i need one of these. I called my Cousin who also is a huge bow hunter and he said the same thing, back to back calls. I was still skeptical when i started reading that everyone wants it for women or youths, but the more i read the better i'm liking what i'm hearing. I'm 30 and i fight MMA, i dont want to get laughed outta the woods by hunting with a kids bow. So thanks GARY K for starting this thread. Saved me some time atleast.


If they laugh at you...drop 'em with a roundhouse and a hook to the jaw! 

:thumbs_up

I think you'll dig the Craze. I want one to learn how to tune dual cam bows.

Joe


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

my wife has been shooting the Craze for 6 months. this little bow is a SHOOTER!!! quiet fast and a breeze to tune. very smooth draw that goes into a very easy to hold valley that does not try to jump if you creep a little. give this little bow a try. you will not be sorry


----------



## welder810 (Mar 4, 2010)

yes it looks like a menace but is nothing like the menace. I have shot the menace for over 3 years and it was very hard to draw back,not smooth at all,allso very hard to shoot, but i just got a craze and let me tell you it is the better bow. With a smooth draw it is a very accurite bow and very easy to carry around.considering im only 13 i figured that this would be another kids bow like the menace. Well i was very wrong.


----------



## Sdhunter88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gary K said:


> The new Mission lineup is out, and I like the specs on the Craze as a starter bow for my 12 year old son. Ultimately plan on him bowhunting with me in about a year, maybe less as pigs are year round here.
> Anyone who shoots the Craze, I'd like to hear your impressions of it.
> Things I'm curious about are:
> - Smoothness of draw?
> ...


The Craze is a great bow. I just bought it a month ago and love it. It is extremly quiet. It is good for beginners because of the diffrent draw weights.


----------



## bosbeer (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Gary,
I shoot both the craze and a PSE stinger, prefer the craze, quite, smooth, accurate, easy to move in confined areas. I have found that as you gow up in draw wieght, so the craze starts to come into it,s own. I am 5,8 75kg,s and am shooting at 65lbs and draw of 29".
I looked @ new 2012 bows and shot a couple of the"high end " bows. I,ll stick to the craze as my no1.It most definitely is not just for youths or ladies, the craze comes into it,s own in thickets and dense bush.I cant say the components are of the very best qaulity, but more than adequite, if looked after, should have no problems. The valley is very smooth and stable, no big humps in the draw cycle, all in all a very smooth drawing bow and reasonably quite. Would,nt swop it.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

bosbeer said:


> Hi Gary,
> I shoot both the craze and a PSE stinger, prefer the craze, quite, smooth, accurate, easy to move in confined areas. I have found that as you gow up in draw wieght, so the craze starts to come into it,s own. I am 5,8 75kg,s and am shooting at 65lbs and draw of 29".
> I looked @ new 2012 bows and shot a couple of the"high end " bows. I,ll stick to the craze as my no1.It most definitely is not just for youths or ladies, the craze comes into it,s own in thickets and dense bush.I cant say the components are of the very best qaulity, but more than adequite, if looked after, should have no problems. The valley is very smooth and stable, no big humps in the draw cycle, all in all a very smooth drawing bow and reasonably quite. Would,nt swop it.


You must have really long arms to be 5'-8" and have a 29" draw!


----------

